# fastfood everyday to blue buffalo (our story)



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Well congratulations on the new menu! Let's hope they continue to like it as much as they do now!


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Winnie would think she had died and gone to heaven if she could eat junk food every day . 
I have food she likes but she still doesn't always finish it. I have stopped worrying about it as she is a healthy weight and I know she likes the food.
She only eats one meal a day now. She will ignore the food if I put it down any time throughout the day. Early evening is when she wants it. About 4 days in the week she finishes the whole bowl, the other days she always leaves some


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Good for making those changes, especially for Dior since she is pregnant and has to nourish herself well to be able to nourish her puppies.

One thing my vet said when Lily was a pup at her first well visit (and he is a poodle person himself0 was that I would never have to worry about her getting fat was to not feed junky people food. I now home cook for our dogs and have done so for about 5 years so they eat only people food, but ina well balanced diet. He was right about no junk food meaning no fat poodles for sure though.


----------



## diorthebaddest (Mar 18, 2021)

lily cd re said:


> Good for making those changes, especially for Dior since she is pregnant and has to nourish herself well to be able to nourish her puppies.
> 
> One thing my vet said when Lily was a pup at her first well visit (and he is a poodle person himself0 was that I would never have to worry about her getting fat was to not feed junky people food. I now home cook for our dogs and have done so for about 5 years so they eat only people food, but ina well balanced diet. He was right about no junk food meaning no fat poodles for sure though.


yes her being pregnant was the main factor in this decision, the blue buffalo puppy formula has great reviews. and I’ve seen obese dogs before and it is literally a form of animal cruelty that not many talk about.


----------



## diorthebaddest (Mar 18, 2021)

WinnieThePoodle said:


> Winnie would think she had died and gone to heaven if she could eat junk food every day .
> I have food she likes but she still doesn't always finish it. I have stopped worrying about it as she is a healthy weight and I know she likes the food.
> She only eats one meal a day now. She will ignore the food if I put it down any time throughout the day. Early evening is when she wants it. About 4 days in the week she finishes the whole bowl, the other days she always leaves some


awww Winnie sounds like such a sweet girl, and haha my girls did go crazy for the junk for a while then just got used to the big mac’s 😂😂.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I’m glad you changed their horrible diet to this one. Feeding fast food to a dog will end up killing them.

Just be aware that they have been used to having it their way and learned that a hunger strike = new food. So when they stop eating, don’t give in. Just let them be and eventually they will understand you are no more giving in.

My 5 lbs toy is anxious and when we go to my mom‘s, he sometimes doesn’t eat, or very little, for 3 whole days. He’s done that for years. So yours can too. Just be strong and don’t give in.


----------



## diorthebaddest (Mar 18, 2021)

Dechi said:


> I’m glad you changed their horrible diet to this one. Feeding fast food to a dog will end up killing them.
> 
> Just be aware that they have been used to having it their way and learned that a hunger strike = new food. So when they stop eating, don’t give in. Just let them be and eventually they will understand you are no more giving in.
> 
> My 5 lbs toy is anxious and when we go to my mom‘s, he sometimes doesn’t eat, or very little, for 3 whole days. He’s done that for years. So yours can too. Just be strong and don’t give in.


I’m also very glad!!! going thru drive thru’s everyday just to feed them was exhausting. I’m definitely not ever going to give in this time around the blue buffalo food was a bit pricey and this is their final option for meal time 😂.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I’m glad you’ve got their diets on track. The “extra tartar sauce” bit alarmed me, as onions are toxic to dogs, and your dogs are very small. It wouldn’t take much to do serious harm. I imagine onion powder is also an ingredient in some of the other items you listed. 

If you were actually feeding them ingredients like that, I’d be setting your ego aside and letting your vet know. They may recommend doing blood work to ensure all is well.


----------



## diorthebaddest (Mar 18, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I’m glad you’ve got their diets on track. The “extra tartar sauce” bit alarmed me, as onions are toxic to dogs, and your dogs are very small. It wouldn’t take much to do serious harm. I imagine onion powder is also an ingredient in some of the other items you listed.
> 
> If you were actually feeding them ingredients like that, I’d be setting your ego aside and letting your vet know. They may recommend doing blood work to ensure all is well.


I’m not sure to be honest, both dogs are doing great they haven’t been eating like that for atleast 4 days almost a week. and I did do some research according to google there is traces of onion powder in the seasoning but it is not enough to be significant. also Dior lives in an afro latino household so she is pretty used to all the exotic spices we cook with. But the dogs are eating strictly dog food now with a little bit of scrambled or boiled eggs mixed in. I’ll talk to my vet in maybe a few weeks about doing blood work I just don’t think it would be beneficial now because whats done is done.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

diorthebaddest said:


> But the dogs are eating strictly dog food now with a little bit of scrambled or boiled eggs mixed in.


I wouldn’t do that. As soon as you stop putting the eggs in, or they get bored of it, they’ll stop eating. 

Keep the treats separated from the dog food, and make sure you only feed treats when they have eaten their own food (you don’t want them to fill up on treats). Or else this circle of not eating will start again and only be harder to break next time.


----------

